# Timex Electric 1973



## john87300 (Oct 12, 2011)

My third Timex Electric, from 1973, with a Model 51 movement (I think):




























It looks to be gold plated, although I can't make out the mark easily:










It's on the original bracelet and featured in this 1973 Timex advert:










Paul's Electric Watch site got me hooked on these beasties, and, for the moment, Timex are more easily affordable for misers like me, although nothing can be much cheaper than the Edox I got for the same price as a pression in my local bar/tabac.

JAZ were one of the few French makers of Electrics and used movements such as the ETA-ESA 9157, as in my own example. LIP were the main producer here, and like their mechanical cousins, are fairly commonplace in comparison to other brands, but, for some unknown reason, all LIPs of whatever type command high premiums.


----------



## webvan (Apr 6, 2010)

Nicely 70s ;-) How did you date it to 1973 ?


----------



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

webvan said:


> Nicely 70s ;-) How did you date it to 1973 ?


It featured in the 1973 advert.


----------



## john87300 (Oct 12, 2011)

Yes the advert, it was a lot easier than removing the acrylic to get to the dial codes. It's certainly one of the largest watches in my collection at 44mm+, as my vintages tend to max out at around 33mm! Madame refers to it as my "flying saucer"


----------

